# 2006 - year planner



## steel (Jan 9, 2006)

posted journal last week but i was ill so iv not done any lifting, only some cardio and its all a bit of a mess so im starting new journal from today. im after some structure to my training and im looking at setting some periodic goals so i can keep motivated and keep monitering my progress. i think i really need to look longer term to keep myself on track rather than my usuall 4-6 weeks which is usually the longest iv looked forward. having a birthday in april and the start of 'summer' in june these are going to be 2 of my 'checkpoints' id like another 2 or 3, i think i need one quite soon as im using january to kick start it off, so maybe set another checkpoint for mid-febuary. it probably makes sense for another two in august and then late october/early november. 

my goals are to loose fat and gain strength which will result in a better conditioned mind and body hopefully! looking through my diary the checkpoints im going to set will be as follows:

start: 09/01/06
cp 1: 27/02/06
cp 2: 18/04/06
cp 3: 12/06/06
cp 4: 28/08/06
cp 5: 30/10/06

at each 'checkpoint' i will take body measurments and perform some kind of base tests to see how my performance is improving. im not exactly sure what to use, i dont want to use 1RM due to ongoing injuries e.c.t. so im going to use the following:

Bench Press: ? reps at 46kg + bar
Pull Ups: ? reps
Run between 2 set points approx 1/2 mile apart

Hopefully i will see some gains in each area as i progress, and if anythings lagging i will try to find some advice and tweak my routine accordingly. as its dark by the time i get home i will have to get the running time on the weekend so it makes sense for me to do the other tests then as well. i will use this week as a conditioning programme ready for my base tests and go from there. ill probably do 3 weights sessions and 2 cardio sessions this week, il log what iv done each day so i can keep track of it. diet-wise i am going to keep protein high after training and cut down on the carbs after midday, with the exception of pre-game when im playing football (soccer).


----------



## steel (Jan 10, 2006)

*09-01-06*

Chest and Triceps

Bench Press                            3 x 10 x 23kg + bar
Incline DB Press (3 angles)         3 x 10 x (2 x10kg)
Incline Fly (3 angles)                 3 x 10 x (2 x10 kg)
Tricep Extensions                     3 x 10 x 10 kg

first session back, i felt quite weak and tired to be honest. going to have to ease myself back into it as i thought. got 5 a side tuesday so next lifting will be wed where ill work the lower body before arms & shoulders/back on thursday. 5 a side again friday and then im doing my 'base tests' on saturday or sunday, preferably saturday. protein shake straight after workout and turkey and jacket potatoe for tea. as im writing this (tue morning) i can really feel my chest aching but i expected that having not lifted for a while. anyway it feels good to have started back.


----------



## steel (Jan 11, 2006)

*10-01-06*

6-a-side football 60mins

felt ok, bit windy so wasnt the best of games but it wasnt bad. physically i felt alright, tired a bit towards the end but fitness is coming back i think (hope!) chest is killing after mondays chest/tricep workout. im doing lower body work wednesday night so its another day to recover before next upper body workout on thursday (back/shoulders/biceps). i must have got quite weak coz im feeling so sore!


----------



## steel (Jan 12, 2006)

*11-01-06*

Lower Body

3 x 10 Squats (23kg + bar)
3 x 10 SLDL (23kg + bar)
3 x 10 Leg Extension (20kg)
3 x 10 Leg Curl (20kg)

first lower body session of the new year. struggled a bit on the first sets but once id warmed up and got my head right it wasnt too bad. session was a bit short though - only took 20mins so i think my next lower body session im going to either incoporate more exercises (maybe ab work?) or up the reps/sets. maybe 3 x 12 or 5 x 10. as it was first lower body workout though i was happy to have just made a start really. left hamstrings aching a bit today, i pulled it quite badly a couple of months back so ill have to keep my eye on it.


----------



## steel (Jan 12, 2006)

*12-01-06*

Shoulders/Back/Biceps

Upright Barbell Row 3 x 10 (20kg + bar)
Bent Over Barbell Row 3 x 10 (20kg + bar)
Shoulder Press 3 x 10 (20kg + bar)
Bicep DB curl 3 x 10 x (2 x 10kg)

didnt feel too bad. i thought i might have felt worse, especially on the rows but it went ok. took just over 20mins going with little rest inbetween. next session im going to add a reverse curl or hammer curl i think, im going to try to make every session last 30mins. 

im also going to do 3 x 10 sit ups and push ups every morning from now on and see how it goes. legs aching a bit from last night and chest still hurting from monday! feel good having started on my regime though.


----------



## grant (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Steel, nice start...good luck with your journal and training!


----------



## steel (Jan 13, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Hey Steel, nice start...good luck with your journal and training!



thanks, iv only just started this week but psycologically im starting to feel the benefits. i just hope i can stick to it and really see some results this year!


----------



## steel (Jan 13, 2006)

*13-01-06*

just a note to say that from today i will be doing 3 x 10 sit ups every morning to help strengthen my core and abs. i was going to add push ups but theyre a bit tough on my wrist and i know that some mornings if im in a rush i wouldnt have bothered doing it if it was going to take me too long - this way 3 x 10 sit ups will only take 2mins max so theres no excusse for not sticking to it! 5 a side football (soccer) tonight so i will post later with details.


----------



## steel (Jan 13, 2006)

i forgot to say while doing my sit ups this morning my lower back was clicking all along my spine - i dont know if this will go with conditioning or if its some sort of injury - i will post in training forum


----------



## steel (Jan 16, 2006)

*13-01-06*

6 a side football

decent run out, felt good after the game. going to take sat and sun off, as i have jobs to do sat then going to watch the football. monday i think im going to mix my routine up again coz i want to add more lower body days, i think i might do a upper/lower split for a couple of weeks or maybe a lower then 2 upper body splits with lower body work inbetween so im emphasizing legs and core more.


----------



## steel (Jan 16, 2006)

*14-01-06*

Day Off


----------



## steel (Jan 16, 2006)

*15-01-06*

Day Off. Hungover im afraid!


----------



## steel (Jan 18, 2006)

*16-01-06*

Day Off

Felt really tired when i got home, not sure if its after weekend but fell asleep in front of t.v! not happy at all about it, im not going out drinking like that again as its really damaged my training. iv got squash book tommorow luckely so hopefully that will kick start my week


----------



## steel (Jan 18, 2006)

*17-01-06*

Squash - 45mins

Glad to be doing my first exercise of the week, no 5 a side this tuesday so decided to play squash. had a good workout.


----------



## steel (Jan 19, 2006)

*18-01-06*

Day Off - went out for a meal almost as soon as i got home so didnt have time! bit annoyed with myself though.


----------



## steel (Jan 19, 2006)

*19-01-06*

5 x Deadlift (43kg + bar)
10 x DB Upright Row
10 x DB Bent Over Row
10 x Bicep Curl
10 x Tricep Extension
5 x Lateral Raise (2 x 10kg)
2 x 5 Bench Press (43kg + bar)
5 x SLDL (43kg + bar)

Bit of a strange one - iv been in two minds about starting a westside routine so i went heavier on Bench Presses and SLDL and threw in some auxiliary work. Didnt want to do to much on my legs as i dont want to feel sore with football tommorrow. i need to sort my routine out for next week - its been a bad week and i need to take control next week, getting my mind firmly set on a plan to follow and then stick to it. with footy and squash (cardio - twice a week) at least im obliged to go (and i love them, id take them any day over lifting!) it means i definitely get 2 cardio sessions in a week. i need to sort out my lifting side of my training a.s.a.p though. roll on next week.


----------



## steel (Jan 20, 2006)

*20-01-06*

6 a side football (soccer)

60mins - good run out, had some good players playing and it was a decent game. put in a decent performance and gave it 100% from a cardio point of view. feel good afterwards, really need to get some lifting in tommorow morning though.


----------



## steel (Jan 24, 2006)

*21-01-06*

Day Off

Planned to do some lifting in morning before going to watch the football but had stuff to do at home. this is my weekness at the moment (saturday mornings) so im going to try to sort it next week.


----------



## steel (Jan 24, 2006)

*22-01-06*

4/5 Mile Walk

To cemetary with my mum. better than nothing as id had a few beers night before and it was quite nice to get some fresh air through the fields.


----------



## steel (Jan 24, 2006)

*23-01-06*

Squash (80 mins)

played my dad - i lost 5-2 but as no one came on after us we played for 80mins instead of the allocated 40 which was good.

Got home and did some weights while i was feeling energetic!

1 x 5 Bench Press (43kg + bar)
1 x 5 Barbell Bent Over Row (43kg + bar)
3 x 10 DB Press
3 x 10 DB Curl
3 x 10 DB Bent Over Row


----------

